# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تعداد بالای داوطلبین گروه انسانی

## ali.rainy

سلام
چرا تعداد داوطلبین اینجوری شده؟
ریاضی ها کم شدن می گیم خوب مهندسی بازار کار نداره.
تجربی زیاد شده می گیم خوب همه عشق دکتر شدن دارن.
چرا داوطلب های انسانی اینقدر زیاد شدن؟ چرا؟
چرا؟

----------


## mohammad1397

بخاطر معلمی دیگه ، اگه فرهنگیان ظرفیتش بالا نرفته بود الان تجربی حدود 800 هزار نفر بودن

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام
> چرا تعداد داوطلبین اینجوری شده؟
> ریاضی ها کم شدن می گیم خوب مهندسی بازار کار نداره.
> تجربی زیاد شده می گیم خوب همه عشق دکتر شدن دارن.
> چرا داوطلب های انسانی اینقدر زیاد شدن؟ چرا؟
> چرا؟


چون دیگه داوطلبان به توصیه اطرافیان انتخاب رشته نمی کنند و به بازار کار و آینده شغلی می اندیشند. 
البته هدایت تحصیلی باید به سمت رشته ریاضی هم صورت بگیره . 
و امیدوارم در آینده شاهد پیشرفت چشمگیر همه رشته ها باشیم و کشورمون از تجربی پرستی در بیاد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali.rainy

> بخاطر معلمی دیگه ، اگه فرهنگیان ظرفیتش بالا نرفته بود الان تجربی حدود 800 هزار نفر بودن


عجب!!!

----------


## ali.rainy

> چون دیگه داوطلبان به توصیه اطرافیان انتخاب رشته نمی کنند و به بازار کار و آینده شغلی می اندیشند. 
> البته هدایت تحصیلی باید به سمت رشته ریاضی هم صورت بگیره . 
> و امیدوارم در آینده شاهد پیشرفت چشمگیر همه رشته ها باشیم و کشورمون از تجربی پرستی در بیاد


یعنی بازار کار انسانی بهتر از ریاضی هست؟

----------


## _Aramesh_

> بخاطر معلمی دیگه ، اگه فرهنگیان ظرفیتش بالا نرفته بود الان تجربی حدود 800 هزار نفر بودن


خب از طریق ریاضی هم میتونند برند فرهنگیان

----------


## _Aramesh_

من فکر میکنم چون الان دیگه همه میدونند کنکور تجربی چه فاجعه ای هست و به همین دلیل اونایی که میونه خوبی با ریاضی ندارند بجای اینکه بیان تجربی بخشیشون میرن انسانی

----------


## Fawzi

> یعنی بازار کار انسانی بهتر از ریاضی هست؟


بله خیلی.

----------


## mohammad1397

> خب از طریق ریاضی هم میتونند برند فرهنگیان


حوصله خوندن فیزیک شیمی ریاضی ندارن

----------


## ali.rainy

> حوصله خوندن فیزیک شیمی ریاضی ندارن


خخخخخخ
این هم شد دلیل؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## SINA_1384

> سلام
> چرا تعداد داوطلبین اینجوری شده؟
> ریاضی ها کم شدن می گیم خوب مهندسی بازار کار نداره.
> تجربی زیاد شده می گیم خوب همه عشق دکتر شدن دارن.
> چرا داوطلب های انسانی اینقدر زیاد شدن؟ چرا؟
> چرا؟


سلام
دلیلش اینه که آسونه، برای مثال: کسایی که می خوان برن رشتهٔ ریاضی بخونن باید ریاضی و فیزیک شون خیلی خیلی قوی باشه، کسایی که میرن تجربی بخونن باید شیمی و زیست شناسی شون قوی باشه. ولی در مورد انسانی؛ رشتهٔ چندان سختی نیست، دروس تخصصی آسونی داره و بیشتر حفظیاته، و محاسبات کمی داره، مثل عربی، تاریخ، فارسی و ... ، فقط یدونه ریاضی و آمار داره و بیشتر دروس چندان سخت نیست و بیشتر کسایی که انسانی می خونن از کنکور هم قبول میشن و برای همینه که تعداد داوطلبان کنکور انسانی خیلی زیاد شده، شغل های خوبی هم داره، مثل معلّم، وکیل، حقوق و ...

----------


## Biomedical Eng

اولا کنکور ریاضی زیاد مهم نیست همه رشته ها تو دانشگاه آزاد وجود دارن و کار پیدا کردن توشون بیشتر به تسلط روی نرم افزارها برمیگرده تا محل تحصیل و بنابراین اون ترافیک بیست سال پیش روی رشته های مهندسی وجود نداره.
ثانیا کنکور تجربی وحشتناک سخت شده و بسیار دشواری در راه دکتر شدن هست. 
ضمنا رشته هایی مثل حقوق و حسابداری و مدیریت و روانشناسی الان راحت تر از ممهندسی کار پیدا میکنن.

----------

